# Toilet Anti-freeze



## Hawkmoon (Nov 26, 2010)

Looking thro a recent Motorhome mag I saw mention of anti-freeze to add to toilet flush tank has anyone heard of this?
Is this specially available for this purpose or do they mean add car anti-freeze?
Cheers


----------



## maingate (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi there,

No, I believe it is purpose made for toilets.

If I were you, I would drain it off by repeated flushing, much safer.

There may be a little water left in the bottom of the tank so you could add something to stop it freezing. Try some bio liquid (for washing machines) it should stop the water freezing unless it is a long way below zero and it will do no harm when you fill the flush tank up again.


----------



## Tony Lee (Nov 26, 2010)

Popular in the US. There they don't have auto drain valves on the water heaters so use one of two methods to winterise.

First is to remove the drain plug on the HWS and open all the drains on water tanks. Then blow compressed air though all the pipes forcing water out - including that in taps and pumps.  Takes a lot of care to make sure it is all drained. Normally need to disconnect the pump and remove water filters

Other method is to drain the HWS and tanks and suck up non toxic antifreeze and pump it through all taps in sequence until the colour changes. HWS is fitted with a bypass line to avoid having to fill the whole HWS.

Add antifreeze to any sink traps and hopefully the job is done.
Requires extensive flushing out when recommissioning the RV.

Special antifreeze available at walmart and similar and rv stores. Non-toxic but does have a taste.

I use the drain and blow out method. Less messing around.


----------



## Firefox (Nov 26, 2010)

I've never tried this, but I believe salt added to the waste water tank would help stop external waste tanks freezing. Pour down a heavy brine solution to start with. As more waste water comes in it will weaken the brine solution but it should still be good enough in mild frosts minus 5 to zero.

I'd be wary of using chemicals such as antifreeze in toilets if it were not approved by the manufacture as some chemicals can affect your rubber seal on the toilet bowl and reduce its life.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 27, 2010)

ordinary car coolant antifreeze cannot be used at all , as it is a polutant ie cannot enter the drainage system or any water course, so there will be no way you will ever be able to empty you system ,unless you dispose of it through a recognised disposal system .


----------



## v27dan (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi there.  

I take my motor home to the Alps a lot in the winter.  I buy an antifreeze from my local motor home accessory shop which is eco friendly and can be put down the drains.  Its quite expensive but works well in the toilet header tank.  I have never had it freeze up yet and it was -15c when I was there last.  It obviously keeps the cassette from freezing as well.

Dan


----------



## maingate (Dec 4, 2010)

I do not have a separate flush tank on my van but I made a discovery recently.

I drained all of the fluid out of my Alde wet heating system (40% antifreeze and 60% water). It was a bit of a bugger to bleed the system and in doing so, I discovered radiators that I never even knew I had. When I checked the toilet cassette compartment, I found a small radiator tucked away in there as well.

On another forum, somebody mentioned that on some vans, if you remove the cassette, you can see the pipe that feeds the toilet bowl. Remove the bottom end of this pipe and it will completely drain the water from the flush tank.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Dec 5, 2010)

*Toilet Antifreeze*



v27dan said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I_ take my motor home to the Alps a lot in the winter.  I buy an antifreeze from my local motor home accessory shop which is eco friendly and can be put down the drains.  Its quite expensive but works well in the toilet header tank.  I have never had it freeze up yet and it was -15c when I was there last.  It obviously keeps the cassette from freezing as well._Dan



Dan can you give us the brand name of the antifreeze please

Alf


----------



## Tbear (Dec 5, 2010)

As human waste contains salt it would seem safe to use it. Saline freezes at -21 C so is there a reason why we should fill your flush tank with strong saline solution as Firefox says? Much cheaper and at least as bio-friendly as antifreeze.
Will bio washing Liquids not remove the olive oil lube on the seals and course leaks and friction?
Does antifreeze contain a type of alcohol because if it does that cannot be good for your seals either?


----------



## Hawkmoon (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.

Dan, I to would appreciate the company/product name for the toilet antifreeze.

Thanks 

Pete


----------



## defitzi (Dec 11, 2010)

*to freeze or.....?*

__
Praise de Lawd- _ I's just got a.....potti!_


----------



## gordon (Dec 11, 2010)

Don't boil yellow snow


----------

